

Ask HN: Looking for a decent pair of wireless headphones - octo_t

I do a lot of development listening to music and I&#x27;m looking for a (price no real object here) pair of wireless headphones.
======
freshhawk
If you are looking for some big around the ear headphones with excellent sound
quality then I can't help you, I use these very often while commuting or
walking around so I've only tried out the in-ear and on-ear headphones that
don't support themselves with a band over the top of your head.

I've gone through a bunch of bluetooth headphones and the only ones I would
recommend are these weird looking ones from LG
([http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009A5204K/](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009A5204K/)).
They are comfortable, well made, the battery lasts forever and the form factor
is _really_ convenient to use, you can wear them forever with no fatigue at
all, there is nothing that gets uncomfortable. If they ever stop making them I
am going to buy another one, maybe 2, to make sure I have good headphones
until someone makes a decent replacement.

I've also tried the plantronics backbeat line
([http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-BackBeat-903-Headset-
Frust...](http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-BackBeat-903-Headset-
Frustration/dp/B00AFGP5MM)) and they are OK, but they broke often and while
they were comfortable for bluetooth headphones thats not saying much. The
firmware seemed crappy, they were flaky to pair and to use any buttons but the
volume ones.

I have a pair of Jaybird Freedom Sprints for running
([http://www.amazon.com/Jaybird-Freedom-Sprint-Bluetooth-
Headp...](http://www.amazon.com/Jaybird-Freedom-Sprint-Bluetooth-
Headphones/dp/B0095P2F1S/)) because they are water resistant and I can run in
them. There is literally no other good feature. Uncomfortable, batteries can't
hold a charge and iffy buttons. I unplug them from the charger when I go for a
run and plug them back in when I get back. If I break that habit then they are
guaranteed to be dead when I want to use them.

I had a pair of Motorola S305's or one of the same line, can't remember. I
returned them because they were too uncomfortable to wear for more than an
hour or so. I find all the ones with that form factor with a solid band that
loops over your ear and then down and behind your head along your lower neck
to be like that.

If you are looking for wireless "cans" then you have a lot of great options
from what I understand, but if you are valuing comfort, portability and
battery life over sound quality then, seriously, get the LGs.

------
727374
[http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-BTH220-Bluetooth-Stereo-
Headpho...](http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-BTH220-Bluetooth-Stereo-
Headphone/dp/B005LKB0IU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1384367663&sr=8-6&keywords=bluetooth+headset)

Sound quality is average, but battery life and ease of use is unbelievable.
Plus, you can take calls on them. The battery will go for a week or two with
heavy use. This is after using them a couple hours a day for the last 2 years.
I'm amazed that I don't see more people with these things.

~~~
killnine
I'm taking you up on your suggestion.

------
whichdan
[http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-S305-Bluetooth-Headset-
Microp...](http://www.amazon.com/Motorola-S305-Bluetooth-Headset-
Microphone/dp/B002BH3I9U)

I've been using these daily for over three years straight. They're comfortable
for 3-5 hours at a time, and they pair effortlessly with most smartphones. I
wouldn't really recommend them for 40 hours a week, but if you just need
something cheap and versatile, they're great.

~~~
Zigurd
I own a pair of these. They are excellent for phone calls in the car though I
think they are technically illegal for car use in Massachusetts. I recall
seeing some sign about "one ear only." I find using both ears for phone calls
is subjectively much better for comprehension.

But they are quite mediocre compared to even the cheapest Sennheiser wired
headphones for listening to music. Sennheiser has some Bluetooth products, but
they are expensive and only the most expensive model has ear cups that enclose
the ear. Parrot makes some that are similarly expensive. So does Monster.

These AKGs are not ear-enclosing but they are reasonably priced if they
deliver AKG quality: [http://www.amazon.com/AKG-K830BT-High-End-Wireless-
Bluetooth...](http://www.amazon.com/AKG-K830BT-High-End-Wireless-
Bluetooth/dp/B004O2NK0W/)

These Sony's do nfc and speakerphone for a very reasonable price:
[http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Drbtn200b-Bluetooth-Headset-
Black...](http://www.amazon.com/Sony-Drbtn200b-Bluetooth-Headset-
Black/dp/B00CLFKCQY/)

I use Meelectronics IEMs as my airplane isolation earphones. Very good, and
cheap enough I wouldn't get pissed if I lost them, and they do make Bluetooth
headphones, too:
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA09M0N034...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA09M0N03404)

------
devicenull
I just bought these not too long ago:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SOU2Y0](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002SOU2Y0)

I've been happy with them so far. I also like the fact they use standard NiMH
AAA batteries, so replacements are cheap and it's easy to keep a spare pair
around.

I'm able to wander around my apartment with no signal issues.

------
softwareman
[http://www.amazon.com/Rocketfish-High-Definition-
Headphones-...](http://www.amazon.com/Rocketfish-High-Definition-Headphones-
Bluetooth-Enabled-RF-MAB2/dp/B002V5OYHC)

Try these out. These are extremely practical Bluetooth headset. Good battery
life, 7-10 hours continuos hearing. If battery is a problem, buy two of them,
that's what I did.

------
pezh0re
I don't personally use wireless headphones - instead I've opted for a set of
cans with about a 6ft cable that give me more range of motion. I would check
out the head-fi forums for recommendations ([http://www.head-
fi.org/](http://www.head-fi.org/)) - they have some of the best/in-depth
reviews out there.

------
rshlo
Check out The WireCutter recommendation:
[http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-bluetooth-
headphones-u...](http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-bluetooth-headphones-
under-150/)

------
workhere-io
[http://steelseries.com/products/audio/steelseries-h-
wireless](http://steelseries.com/products/audio/steelseries-h-wireless)

~~~
devicenull
Linking to a product that's seemingly not out yet. That's impressive!

------
bmelton
Relevant to the conversation, but these were very recently released:

[http://www.beatsbydre.com/headphones/studio-
wireless/beats-s...](http://www.beatsbydre.com/headphones/studio-
wireless/beats-studio-wireless.html)

I don't generally endorse products that I consider to be overpriced, but 1) I
have no experience with them, so I can't say that they are or aren't, and 2)
the list of features is quite impressive (12 hours battery, bluetooth, headset
controls, and supposedly fantastic quality sound).

~~~
frigg
Oh come on, beats, seriously? If you don't have any idea of the quality/price
ratio then why post them? They are horribly overpriced.

~~~
bmelton
Because they're continually reviewed as being good quality?

Because the author said that price is no object?

Because the new model is wireless?

Because the new model looks less like a toy and more like something people
might wear?

By most accounts, the quality is there, and with the feature set, they don't
_appear_ to be that overpriced. Or at least, not so much so when compared to
its nearest competition.

I qualified my lack of first-hand experience, so I don't feel remotely guilty
about the suggestion. Why does it offend you so much? Why do you feel yourself
to be the arbiter of what's worthwhile and not?

------
hackaflocka
This is a fantastic pair of headphones I bought recently off Amazon... they're
cheap (20 bucks), bluetooth wireless, very comfortable, snug. They charge via
ordinary USB cables, and a single charge lasts about 16 hours. Love 'em and
would buy 'em again: [http://amzn.to/19m3z4G](http://amzn.to/19m3z4G)

~~~
aw3c2
OP is abusing HN for affiliate spam. Referer-free link (no endorsement, just
battling an [censored]):
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C7JIBN0](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C7JIBN0)

